# Tape Measures?



## A-RON (Oct 29, 2009)

Splinter said:


> Yep, got the Fastcap Flat tape too.. That one stays in the woodshop though... :thumbsup:


Yeah I would most likely buy the flat version of the Fastcap because if makes circles easy to measure.

Although i'm unsure where to buy a Fastcap i'm assuming the internet is the only way.


----------



## Osito (Mar 4, 2008)

No local dealers in central FL. Internet for me.


----------



## A-RON (Oct 29, 2009)

Good excuse for a vacation to Florida! :thumbup:


----------



## A-RON (Oct 29, 2009)

Unfortunately I read your comment wrong haha.


----------



## jeffatsquan (Mar 16, 2009)

I got mine at woodcraft Newington mall they have stores in Woburn & springfield MA. They are also great for precise layout


----------



## Bill Z (Dec 10, 2006)

Anyone use a Keson stainless steel tape or know advantages?


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

I use to always buy Craftsman tapes but they're now made someplace overseas instead of the US. The blades don't seem to last nearly as long. I've tried several others and they all seem to be junk. The fastcap ones are probably the best of the bunch although they're made in China. It would be nice if someone like Bridge City Tool Works made a tape. Maybe it wouldn't be a piece of garbage and actually be made in the US.


----------



## kubie (Oct 19, 2008)

J.C. said:


> I use to always buy Craftsman tapes but they're now made someplace overseas instead of the US. The blades don't seem to last nearly as long. I've tried several others and they all seem to be junk. The fastcap ones are probably the best of the bunch although they're made in China. It would be nice if someone like Bridge City Tool Works made a tape. Maybe it wouldn't be a piece of garbage and actually be made in the US.


 me too. but now craftsman wont replace your worn out tape any more, just if the tip is broken


----------



## Bummie (May 11, 2007)

I love my Fastcaps.... 16 foot is all I use. Need to get me a few more.


----------



## robert c1 (Mar 11, 2007)

Another vote for the fastcap. Easy to read, comfortable to hold, everything everyone else said. Only downside: I've noticed the hooks tend to bend.


----------



## A-RON (Oct 29, 2009)

kubie said:


> me too. but now craftsman wont replace your worn out tape any more, just if the tip is broken


Same here. Craftman is what I use currently, but everyone who has one will eventually end up with ripped nylon. They're good for me but I would rate it 3.5 out of 5 stars. I'll use the tape for when it rains once I buy my new tape measure :laughing:.


----------



## A-RON (Oct 29, 2009)

I bought my tapes today (and a crazy @$$ utility knife because it was like nothing I seen before)

I bought for framing: 35' Stanley Powerlock (unfortunately the width is 3 1/4 inches)

I then decided to buy the 16' Kobalt Power Blade, Magnetic Tip. I bought this for smaller things, not necessarily for finish work. Is light, being unusual from other tapes i've seen, this tape has a brake like button you may push (located at the bottom) and the regular lock. It also has 16' marked out underneath the blade exactly the same to the top blade. With the curved blade, I assume this is to measure flipping your tape :laughing:

I will get the Fastcap for finish, from all the good response and how people here have had great experience.


Now is the Kobalt tape measure good? I don't now, I like new things, no hassle returns are a plus, usually I like long tapes so 16' is new, Kobalt also provides numbers that blind people may read. I only know Kobalt as my #1 utility knife provider. I have one Kobalt knife with 3 different flipping blades... this thing makes drywall scream bloody murder! :laughing:


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

I have tried quite a few but always go back to Stanley powerlock they are cheap enough that you can always have a new one and I can read them from both sides unlike the Fastcaps. I do like the flat tape.

Bill


----------



## A-RON (Oct 29, 2009)

bconley said:


> I have tried quite a few but always go back to Stanley powerlock they are cheap enough that you can always have a new one and I can read them from both sides unlike the Fastcaps. I do like the flat tape.
> 
> Bill


Yeah the Fastcap flat tape is what I have in mind.

When I saw the 35' Fatmax then the price tage "$35" I laughed.


----------



## soopa (Nov 3, 2009)

Komelon Self Lock (Green) for me. They lock by default, the button retracts... opposite of a traditional tape. Plus I like the bright green color, stands out in a tool pail. They're cheap too... ~$5 for a 25 footer at Lowes.


----------



## A-RON (Oct 29, 2009)

soopa said:


> Komelon Self Lock (Green) for me. They lock by default, the button retracts... opposite of a traditional tape. Plus I like the bright green color, stands out in a tool pail. They're cheap too... ~$5 for a 25 footer at Lowes.


I tried the Komelon Self Lock too. The tape measure never seemed to die, mine was completely scratched and ripped before it broke. The only problem I would say would be it's recoil, when mine got wet it wouldn't go back completely well, what broke it was measuring at 24' with a 25' Komelon :laughing:


----------



## music_man185 (Aug 9, 2010)

i'm putting a little more thought into getting another tape to use just for finish work. i've always used my fatmax, but i think i could probably benefit from having a smaller tape for smaller things like inside corner, quarter round, etc. i also really like the idea of having a built in pencil sharpener and writable surface.

after looking at a few fastcaps, i think i would be happiest with the plain ol PS-16 since it most closely resembles the kind of tape i've always used. it doesn't have any metric measurements and it doesn't label each mark down to the 16th. i just can't find anything that says it has the built in pencil sharpener on it. can anyone comment on this particular model?


----------



## Andrew M. (May 25, 2008)

The Kobalt are very accurate esp. using the reverse side. I use the 16'. Also like the Komelon in smaller sizes. Any issues, Lowe's will replace them, lifetime warranty, no arguing needed. Again the steep curve ,makes Fax max not accurate , only good for rough measuring, and I do not like tilting the blade either, not accurate doing that and they slip off work end often when tilted. The back side of the Kobalt is super for carpentry, no tilting needed.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

I also like the fastcap, I go with the story pole one. (orange)
Just picked up another the other day $9.
Except the belt clip is no longer spring loaded, just a clip.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

I've tried a few more tape measures since I first responded to this post and this is my new favorite. It wouldn't be the best choice for a framer but it works for what I do. :thumbsup:


----------

